# The Sugar Game



## MikeyBikey (Oct 24, 2021)

I heard a company was offering you money not to eat sugar. Easy money I thought. Then I logged into their site and the first thing they asked was if I would accept cookies! Obviously a scam!


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 25, 2021)

They could have been low carb cookies !!!


----------



## Contused (Oct 25, 2021)




----------

